
The Reddit front page is entirely /r/the_donald posts - dmead
and they have zero votes.
======
jerhinesmith
It goes on for pages. My guess would be someone phished an admin account and
changed which subreddits are included in /r/all.

~~~
DSMan195276
People over at SRD (SubredditDrama) have shown some fairly convincing evidence
that /r/the_donald has some pretty serious vote manipulation going on, which
probably has to do with it. And really, honestly it seems fairly obvious once
you go on /r/the_donald and realize that _everything_ has around +1800 to
+3500 upvotes, but with significantly less comments then it should have
(Usually in the 100's or less).

All that said, I though that there was a limit on the number of posts in
/r/all that could be from any one subreddit - so I think it's likely that the
above along with another factor is the cause.

------
schneiderscode
What's interesting is these aren't the same posts that are at the top of hot
for /r/the_donald.

Archive link for when this is fixed by reddit:
[http://archive.is/4nJCw](http://archive.is/4nJCw)

------
fieryscribe
They're looking into it right now, but this is what they believe happened:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittychangelog/comments/59s3ao/red...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittychangelog/comments/59s3ao/reddit_change_rall_algorithm_changes/d9ax7s3/?context=1)

------
falcolas
Block it, and you get another subreddit - I got politics, then
hillary_clinton. It's pretty screwed up.

------
elihu
Looks like [https://www.reddit.com/](https://www.reddit.com/) isn't affected,
but [https://www.reddit.com/r/all](https://www.reddit.com/r/all) is,
regardless of whether you're logged in or not.

edit: looks like it's fixed now.

------
Skywing
Ted Cruz: "My job here is done, Dahnald. Enjoy the new algorithm."

------
rjbwork
This must be that new relevancy algorithm team spez was telling us about.

------
jphillipsio
The only thing I see from /r/the_donald at
[https://www.reddit.com/](https://www.reddit.com/) or
[https://www.reddit.com/r/all](https://www.reddit.com/r/all) is related to
Pence's plane

~~~
sdegutis
They just fixed it.

------
smaili
Personal favorite -

 _A recession is when your neighbor loses his job. A depression is when you
lose yours. A recovery is when Barack Obama loses his._

~~~
paulddraper
I liked it better when Ronald Reagan said it.

But yeah, still good.

------
echelon
I don't see it on the front page (logged out), /r/all, mobile, etc. Did it get
fixed?

------
bartl
There's another problem ,at least for Twitter's users:

> from hundreds of personally chosen observers

That's quite a daunting task, selecting hundreds of observers. It's not
something for most people.

------
jmcqk6
Why did this get flagged?

------
swagv1
And to think I came here looking for hacker news.

------
zeusly
And it's fixed now. I really wonder what caused this.

------
aerovistae
Not for me...not my own front page nor /r/all.

------
ncdecay
I smell a conspiracy

------
dczmer
reddit front page is rigged!

